
Apple to supply parts to independent repair shops for first time - eric_h
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-repair-idUSKCN1VJ1F1
======
Corrado
"The program will be free for shops to join, but they will be required to have
an Apple-certified technician who has taken a free 40-hour training course and
test provided by the company."

This seems like a reasonable requirement, given that Apple is trying to keep
the quality up and not just let any random person purchase replacement parts.

It is disappointing that this project only includes iPhone parts and not other
Apple hardware (Mac, iMac, MacBook [Pro]) parts as well.

